# Fehlerstromschutzschalter (FI) für Steckdosen?



## E-Michl (30 September 2010)

Hallo Leute.

Es gehen Gerüchte um, dass Steckdosen an einer Industriemaschine (Automobilautomation) oder in dessen Schaltschränke (eingebaut in Seitenwand, von Außen zugänglich) über FI geschützt werden müssen.

In DIN EN 60204-1 habe ich nichts gefunden.

So wie ich es weiß kann man das machen (bestimmt kein Fehler) aber
Vorschrift ist das noch nicht.

Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer? Wo steht das dann?


----------



## E-Michl (30 September 2010)

Hi.
Ich habe inzwischen die Antwort selber gefunden siehe ganz unten:

*Aus 60204-1:2006*

15 Zubehör und Beleuchtung
15.1 Zubehör

Wo die Maschine oder ihre zugehörige Ausrüstung mit Steckdosen ausgerüstet ist, die bestimmungsgemäß für Zubehör (z. B. handgehaltene kraftbetriebene Werkzeuge, Prüfausrüstung) vorgesehen sind, gilt
Folgendes:

- die Steckdosen sollten mit IEC 60309-1 übereinstimmen.
Wo dies praktisch nicht durchführbar ist, sollten
sie deutlich mit den Spannungs- und Strombemessungswerten gekennzeichnet sein;

- die Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleitersystems zu den Steckdosen muss sichergestellt sein, ausgenommen

wo Schutz durch PELV vorgesehen ist;
- alle ungeerdeten Leiter einer Steckdose müssen gegen Überstrom und, wenn erforderlich, gegen
Überlast nach 7.2 und 7.3 geschützt sein, gesondert von dem Schutz anderer Stromkreise;

- wo die Energieversorgung der Steckdose nicht durch die Netz-Trenneinrichtung der Maschine oder
durch die Maschinensektion getrennt wird, gelten die Anforderungen nach 5.3.5.

ANMERKUNG 1 Siehe auch Anhang B.

*ANMERKUNG 2 Stromkreise für Steckdosen können mit Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen (RCDs) ausgerüstetwerden.

*


----------



## MSB (30 September 2010)

Richtiger ist folgender Absatz der 0100-410:


> 411.3.3 Zusätzlicher Schutz für Endstromkreise für den Außenbereich und SteckdosenIn Wechselspannungssystemen muss ein zusätzlicher Schutz durch Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen
> (RCDs) nach 415.1 vorgesehen werden für:
> - Steckdosen mit einem Bemessungsstrom nicht größer als 20 A, die für die Benutzung durch Laien undzur allgemeinen Verwendung bestimmt sind;





> ANMERKUNG Eine Ausnahme darf gemacht werden für:
> - Steckdosen, die durch Elektrofachfachkräfte oder elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Personen überwacht werden, wie z. B. in einigen gewerblichen oder industriellen Anlagen, oder
> - Steckdosen die jeweils für den Anschluss nur eines bestimmten Betriebsmittels errichtet werden.



Also je nach Interpretation musst du für sämtliche externen, und durch Laien bedienbare Steckdosen, welche nicht für ein bestimmtes Betriebsmittel z.B. Waschmaschinen, Dosierpumpen etc. sind,
einen 30mA FI installieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## E-Michl (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Manuel.

In VDE 0100-410 habe ich das auch gelesen.
Das kann man jetzt interpretieren wie man möchte.

ANMERKUNG Eine Ausnahme darf gemacht werden für:
- Steckdosen, die durch Elektrofachfachkräfte oder elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Personen überwacht werden, wie z. B. in einigen gewerblichen oder industriellen Anlagen, oder
- Steckdosen die jeweils für den Anschluss nur eines bestimmten Betriebsmittels errichtet werden. 			 		

Wenn eine Instandhaltung in der Firma vorhanden sind, sind Steckdosen
im Normfall überwacht.(z.B. BGVA3)

Also am besten immer mit dem Betreiber abklären ob FI oder nicht.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (1 Oktober 2010)

ich würde mich auch auf VDE berufen und einen RCD installieren.
In der Firma stoße ich auch noch auf taube Ohren - die 40 € pro Schaltanlage sollten eigentlich drin sein. Ggf sogar Fi/LS Kombinationen.

Auch wenn ihr jetzt sagt die Steckdose wäre durch den Doppelbart nur für ElektroFachKräfte... wie oft sehe ich es in der Praxis, daß der Doppelbart steckt und sich dann ein Klempner etc dann erstmal "Baustrom" für seine Flex etc holt


----------



## ExGuide (2 Oktober 2010)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch auf VDE berufen und einen RCD installieren.
> In der Firma stoße ich auch noch auf taube Ohren - die 40 € pro Schaltanlage sollten eigentlich drin sein. Ggf sogar Fi/LS Kombinationen.


Das ist Deine persönliche Meinung und wenn Du es so machst, ist es löblich. Aber auf Vorschriften berufen kannst Du Dich nicht, wenn nur für Fachpersonal...



ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr jetzt sagt die Steckdose wäre durch den Doppelbart nur für ElektroFachKräfte... wie oft sehe ich es in der Praxis, daß der Doppelbart steckt und sich dann ein Klempner etc dann erstmal "Baustrom" für seine Flex etc holt


Das wäre ein so schlimmer Verstoss, der zum Stillsetzen der Anlage und Information der zuständigen BG führen kann. Unverbesserliche kannst Du auch mit einem FI nicht vor eigener Doofheit schützen.


----------



## nade (2 Oktober 2010)

Also gerade ein klassischer Hinweis für FI/LS überall. Kosten auch nicht mehr als ein 4 pliger FI. Also ca 40€
Zudem, wird mal die "Nase" rausgebrochen, und schon gehts auch mit einem breiten Schraubendreher.. oder auch mit einer Spitzzange...
Also FI rein.. Wem sein Gerät den FI auslöst, hat wohl ganz andere Probleme, weil er mal die Wiederholungsprüfungen nach BGV 3A nicht gemacht hat, oder kann froh sein, das der FI geflogen ist.
War auch für Kühl/Gefriergeräten, nach der Vorschrift gegenüber auf, sind den Geräten zugewisen, aber habe dahingehend nach einem Brandeinsatz wegen deffektem Kühlschrank (noch Garantie) auch davon abgekommen. Diese Geräte bekommen eben ihren eigenen FI-LS.
Bei ordnungsgemäßer Verwendung der Steckdose, löst der FI auch nicht aus.(Punkt)



ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch auf VDE berufen und einen RCD installieren.
> In der Firma stoße ich auch noch auf taube Ohren - die 40 € pro Schaltanlage sollten eigentlich drin sein. Ggf sogar Fi/LS Kombinationen.
> 
> Auch wenn ihr jetzt sagt die Steckdose wäre durch den Doppelbart nur für ElektroFachKräfte... wie oft sehe ich es in der Praxis, daß der Doppelbart steckt und sich dann ein Klempner etc dann erstmal "Baustrom" für seine Flex etc holt


----------



## Air-Wastl (3 Oktober 2010)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch auf VDE berufen und einen RCD installieren.
> In der Firma stoße ich auch noch auf taube Ohren - die 40 € pro Schaltanlage sollten eigentlich drin sein. Ggf sogar Fi/LS Kombinationen.



Und kaum ist ein FU in der Anlage werden aus 40€ locker mal 400€
Aber sicherheit geht vor und die Finanzminster sollten ruhig mal auf 
die Fachleute hören.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 Oktober 2010)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Und kaum ist ein FU in der Anlage werden aus 40€ locker mal 400€
> Aber sicherheit geht vor und die Finanzminster sollten ruhig mal auf
> die Fachleute hören.




jaaa nee ist klar! *ROFL*
ich rede hier nicht von einem RCD für die ganze Anlage (wäre eh laut VDE verboten.. ein Fehler darf nicht zum kompletten Abschalten der Anlage führen..daher ergibt sich die Aufspaltung eh in Gruppen)
sondern für den Abgang (vom Rittal Sicherungstrenner am  Schienensystem ect) für die Programmiersteckdose und Schaltschranksteckdose. Dort findet man ja normale 16A Schuko Steckdosen.

Frequenzumrichter hab ich jedenfalls immer alle mit Festanschluss gesehn. Dort ist also auch kein RCD vorgeschrieben. Über einen Brandschutz 300mA RCD in Motorzuleitungen könnten wir dann auch reden (ggf. wieder Gruppenweise RCDs)

Mit den Allstromsensitiven RCDs ist bestimmt eine nette Sache.. Wir haben eine Anlage für die Ösis gebaut - dort hat jeder Antrieb einen eigenen allstromsensitiven RCD


----------



## nade (5 Oktober 2010)

Für Sicherheitsrelevante Anlagenteile würden sich solche: http://www.doepke.de/source/index.php?name=Differenzstrom-%DCberwachungsger%E4te%20%28RCM%29&WK=&lang=de&G1=allstromsensitiv%20Typ%20B&st=2&WG=Schutzeinrichtungen

Eignen.
Diese erkennen einen Fehler, und melden diesen. Das ganze läßt sich auch noch teils mit einer Tolleranz sogar zum Abschalten bringen.
Wie bei einer Iso Überwachung... bei z.B. 25mA wird gewarnt, bei 200mA wird "Ausgelöst"Die Meldung würde sich dazu eignen, die Anlage bei länger anhaltender Dauer in einen sicheren Zustand zu Bringen.

Kurzum... es gibt vieles, es muß nur auch richtig eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Air-Wastl (5 Oktober 2010)

Was meinst du wohl wofür es Allstromsensitive FIs gibt? Klar das der nicht für einen Motor mit FU ist! Aber trotzem brauchst du einen weil die EMV belastung deinen FI auslösen kann obwohl kein Fehlerstrom vorliegt oder schlimmer es zur Auslöseverhinderung kommt!


----------



## alym33 (5 Oktober 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> - Steckdosen die jeweils für den Anschluss nur eines bestimmten Betriebsmittels errichtet werden.


 
Mit Aufkleber " nur für Programmiergerät" wäre die Frage geklärt, oder?


----------



## Bär1971 (9 Oktober 2010)

hallo,

ich habe hier auch eine kleine Unsicherheit.

An einem Handmontageautomat ist an der Schaltschrankseitenwand aussen eine Cekon-Steckdose (16A, 5pol, 400V, 3/N/PE) montiert. Diese ist mit einem 3-pol. 10A-Sicherungsautomat (nach Hauptschalter abgenommen) abgesichert.
In dieser Steckdose ist eine Steuerung für einen Schrauber eingesteckt, ohne welchen die Vorrichtung keine Funktion hat.

Muss für diese Steckdose wirklich ein FI vorgeschaltet werden? Der Kunde argumentiert, das ja die Putzfrau auch ihren Sauger dort einstecken könnte....

Zitat aus einem vorhergehenden Beitrag:

[Richtiger ist folgender Absatz der 0100-410:
Zitat:
411.3.3 Zusätzlicher Schutz für Endstromkreise für den Außenbereich und SteckdosenIn Wechselspannungssystemen muss ein zusätzlicher Schutz durch Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen
(RCDs) nach 415.1 vorgesehen werden für:
- Steckdosen mit einem Bemessungsstrom nicht größer als 20 A, die für die Benutzung durch Laien undzur allgemeinen Verwendung bestimmt sind;
Zitat:
ANMERKUNG Eine Ausnahme darf gemacht werden für:
- Steckdosen, die durch Elektrofachfachkräfte oder elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Personen überwacht werden, wie z. B. in einigen gewerblichen oder industriellen Anlagen, oder
- Steckdosen die jeweils für den Anschluss nur eines bestimmten Betriebsmittels errichtet werden.]

Also eine CEE-Steckdose ist ja eine Drehstromsteckdose. Die Vorrichtung wird durch Fachpersonal überwacht da im Industrieumfeld. Die Steckdose ist eingerichtet zum Anschluss eines bestimmten Betriebsmittel.

Ich versuche mich etwas dagegen zu wehren hier einen FI nachrüsten zu müssen....

Was meint Ihr hierzu? Bitte helft mir hier wirklich korrekt zu argumentieren.
Vielen Dank mal im Vorraus.


----------



## MSB (9 Oktober 2010)

Pro, also KEIN FI:
- Das Argument "bestimmtes Betriebsmittel" ist u.Umständen nachvollziehbar

Kontra, also mit FI:
- Ob die Vorrichtung durch Fachpersonal überwacht ist: hast du dafür vom Kunden eine SCHRIFTLICHE Bestätigung?,
dessen Problem und Verantwortung ist es ja, die Gerätschaft zu überwachen, nur Industriebetrieb zieht da nicht ...
- Eine Steckdose ist eine Steckdose, ob Schuko oder CEE spielt dabei keine Rolle, solange < 20A

Versuch halt mit obigen Argument "bestimmtes Betriebsmittel" noch ein paar € rauszuschlagen und gut ist ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

